# Spartan Gear Sponsership of GM "Datu" Tim Hartman



## James Miller (May 29, 2013)

It  is official. Spartan Training Gear is the sponsor for GM Hartman's 2013  - 2014 seminar tour! This is exciting news for Filipino Martial Arts  getting more exposure in the reality based training community. There  will be more exciting announcements in the near furture! 




View attachment $Spartan Promo.jpg


View attachment $552297_431442580251464_558020669_n.jpg


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 13, 2013)

*
Spartan Training Gear has given me a coupon to get 10% off purchases. Make sure to enter the code in the shopping cart or over the phone when placing an order.*


----------

